# New Fromm food?



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm getting ready to re-order more Fromm food. I see that they now have a Grain Free Surf & Turf. Have any of you tried it yet?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, didn't know about that one!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah...there's also a pork and applesauce flavor that I don't remember seeing. Both are part of the 4 star nutritionals line.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kim, yes I've tried it and it's not bad. But mine aren't big fans of Fromm. I do like the grain free foods best.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Good to know, as I mix the Nature's Variety grain free Instinct with the regular Fromm's duck and sweet potato. I do feel like I'm canceling out the whole grain free thing when I do that. Right now Posh has been on a hunger strike. I'm sure it something to do with the fact that Hilary just won't give up the candidacy....


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> Good to know, as I mix the Nature's Variety grain free Instinct with the regular Fromm's duck and sweet potato. I do feel like I'm canceling out the whole grain free thing when I do that. Right now Posh has been on a hunger strike. I'm sure it something to do with the fact that Hilary just won't give up the candidacy....


LOL.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

We sell Fromm's Surf 'n' Turf at the store I work at and many have said their dogs love it. It is very pricey, the highest costing one in the whole store! There are maybe a small handful of people who said they saw no difference in their dogs or their dogs didn't like it, but most will say they love it.

The 'pork' flavor Fromm's hasn't been all that popular. I think there is still that stigma about giving pork to dogs.


----------

